# TPF Darkroom Film Snobs Print Exchange



## ksmattfish

Just kidding!  Sort of...    

I really enjoyed participating in the first print exchange, and I got some great photos created using digital and film, home darkroom, commercial lab, and inkjet prints.  But the BW darkroom is where most of my photography passion is.  

This print exchange would be limited to photos shot on film, developed, and printed in a darkroom by the photographer (and you can't just drag your inkjet printer into the darkroom  :twisted: ).  I'd be interested in exchanging more than one print (any size) each, maybe 2 or 3?  And a contact sheet.    

I know, you're thinking "Why does he want a contact sheet?"  I think a contact sheet can give some interesting insight into a photographers' mind, and what was going on during the shoot.  I think it would be cool if the contact sheet contained one of the exchanged prints, showing the roll or shooting session, but it could be mixed and matched or whatever.  You could even just send old ones, a different one for every person involved.

Since I know it can be difficult to folks who may be interested, but not quite ready yet, or need more time, what if we set the exchange date sometime like the end of February 2005?

Anyone interested?


----------



## oriecat

I was just thinking the same thing Matt!   when I saw Jadin post the other one, I thought "but I just want b&w!"   So I was going to suggest this too.  So I'm totally in.  8)


----------



## aggiezach

Oh I'm definately in! My timer should be here by the end of the week so I can finally start printing again! Oh and Matt, I got some Hewes reels and they are AWESOME! 


Zach


----------



## Artemis

Count me in!


----------



## terri

I'm in!     

My darkroom is not functional at the moment, but I still have plenty of prints and contact sheets from class, so anytime you guys want to go is fine by me!   

Cool, Matt.


----------



## havoc

If its end of February then i too can enter this one. As long as its no more then about 10 prints. And i was thinking the same thing about the 1st exchange. Not enough Black and White.


----------



## Gandalf

Hey Matt, unfortunately I don't have a darkroom, but I do have a question about contact sheets:

What are they?


----------



## GerryDavid

A contact sheet is when you put your negatives into a negative sheet, usually 5 or 6 rows of 4 negatives.  you put the sheet with the negatives over a photo sheet, and usually glass over the negative sheet to make it flat and against the photo sheet and expose the paper.  Then after you develop it you have a copy of all 24/36 pictures on an 8x10 that are not "negative".

Or you can do it in photoshop using the automation > contact sheet 2 and print out pictures that way.  :0)

Or a business card *smirks* with your "contact" info.  :0)


----------



## ksmattfish

A contact print is a print made by laying the negative directly on the paper, as opposed to putting the neg into the enlarger and projecting a larger image onto the paper.  

A contact sheet is what GerryDavid described.  It's usually used to quickly proof the images on a roll of film so that the photographer can decide which ones to print.

The reason I'm interested in looking at contact sheets because then I get to see all the images taken on a roll of film, not just the images used in the final print(s).  At the Diane Arbus exhibit I recently visited they had lots of her contact sheets up.  It was really cool.


----------



## ksmattfish

Havoc said:
			
		

> If its end of February then i too can enter this one.



Well, then, let's say folks should be ready to have their stuff mailed by the last day in February.  That should give us plenty of time after the holidays to get stuff done.  PM me for my mailing address when you are ready.  Let's try for 2 different prints each and a contact sheet, but if anyone can only do one print each that's fine.  

I think of this more as a learning experience than collecting "fine art".  It think it would be nice to see the work in person, as it's meant to be viewed for a change, rather than low res file images.  No one needs to be intimidated or worried that their stuff isn't good enough.  It's not a contest, just a sharing of information.


----------



## terri

I agree.   I'm a total newb to the darkroom, but I've been bitten and am ready to learn.   I think sending the contact sheets is an excellent idea.  I tend to print full frame as much as possible, my main difficulty is just obtaining that perfect print - learning to "read" my negatives to help me figure out how to attack the print, and plan my exposures.   I'll be looking forward to getting that feedback!    

I'm very happy with this concept.   2 prints seems reasonable to me.


----------



## aggiezach

this is sounding like its gonna be spectacular! 2 prints sounds good to me as well, along with the contact sheet


----------



## havoc

Yeah last day of Feb. sounds good. I can do 2 prints (total of 20)


----------



## ksmattfish

Havoc said:
			
		

> Yeah last day of Feb. sounds good. I can do 2 prints (total of 20)



Well, so far it looks like 6 people are interested.  We'll see if we can pick up a few more by February, but I'd be surprised if we could even get to 10 participants.

1.  Orie
2.  Terri
3.  Artemis
4.  Aggiezach
5.  Havoc
6.  KSmattfish
7.  ???
8.  ???
9.  ???
10.  ???


----------



## terri

I've not done one of these group print exchanges here, so someone will have to explain to the noob.    2 prints plus 1 contact sheet sent to _each_ participant, but send them all to Matt first?   'Splain.   Use words with very few syllables.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

Just to clarify, i'll be sending 20 prints to mat by the last day of february and a contact sheet.  

i'm in


----------



## oriecat

We send them all to Matt as coordinator, that way the postage is cheaper.  You would have 2 packages to pay for (one out, one in) instead of a package out to everyone and a package in from everyone.

Now with trog in, thats 7, so 14 total prints, at this time...  and actually it would only be 12, since you don't need to send one of each for yourself.


----------



## oriecat

And it would be 12 prints, plus 6 contact sheets, right Matt?


----------



## terri

Ok, I grok.   That's what I thought he was saying, then someone said 20 prints but we didn't have 10 participants.       We still may, of course.

And I thought he was hoping we'd throw in a contact sheet for each participant to view.    

Confirm, Matt?


----------



## ksmattfish

terri said:
			
		

> Ok, I grok.   That's what I thought he was saying, then someone said 20 prints but we didn't have 10 participants.       We still may, of course.
> 
> And I thought he was hoping we'd throw in a contact sheet for each participant to view.
> 
> Confirm, Matt?



Yeah, 2 prints and 1 contact sheet for each participant.


----------



## qweasdzyc

If the exchange is still open, count me in.


----------



## terri

I regret to inform you of this, but ksmattfish has since gone digital.


----------



## oriecat

:shock:

:cry:


----------



## terri

oriecat said:
			
		

> :shock:
> 
> :cry:




 :twisted: 

 :LOL:   I didn't really punk ya with that, did I Orie???     

Thank god for film geeks like Matt..... :love:


----------



## oriecat

No, I was just playing along! :mrgreen:


----------



## aggiezach

terri said:
			
		

> I regret to inform you of this, but ksmattfish has since gone digital.



Didn't beleive it for an instant.... But I still almost cried 


That would suck!


Zach 

P.S. Its good to back from finals!


----------



## havoc

He isn't responing is he.... It must be true LOL


----------



## aggiezach

I think he's been gone for a little bit now, I sent him a PM last week and he hasn't gotten back to me yet... I just hope its because he hasn't been on and not that he is ignoring me! 


Zach


----------



## terri

aggiezach said:
			
		

> I think he's been gone for a little bit now, I sent him a PM last week and he hasn't gotten back to me yet... I just hope its because he hasn't been on and not that he is ignoring me!
> 
> 
> Zach



Nah, Matt's great, I'm sure he's just been slammed like everyone else this time of year, plus he has a little one to get Christmas ready for.  

Why do I feel the need to add: Yo! here....?   :scratch:


----------



## ksmattfish

Howdy.  I've been trying to spend more time in the darkroom, and less time yapping on the internet.  

So far we have 8 people, so each of us is going to send 14 prints (7 each of 2 different prints) and 7 contact sheets (they can be different or the same).  Try to be ready by the end of February, and then I'll PM everyone my address.  Please enclose shipping equal to what it costs you to send it to me, as that is what it should cost to send your print package back.

There are still 2 more open spaces is anyone is interested.

1. Orie 
2. Terri 
3. Artemis 
4. Aggiezach 
5. Havoc 
6. KSmattfish 
7. qweasdzyc 
8. tr0gd0o0r
9. ??? 
10. ???


----------



## oriecat

Hi Matt!  Good to see you.  Sounds like a good plan.



			
				ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I've been trying to spend more time in the darkroom, and less time yapping on the internet.



I'm about ready to try that myself.


----------



## terri

oriecat said:
			
		

> Hi Matt!  Good to see you.  Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksmattfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to spend more time in the darkroom, and less time yapping on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about ready to try that myself.
Click to expand...


Whatcha want to do THAT for??    :twisted:


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

I was working on some contact sheets today and a thought crossed my mind.  I was working with 120 for the first time and started thinking.  If i make a contact sheet from these negatives its gonna hvae a lot fewer photos than with 35mm.  I just wanted to make sure this is understood and alright.


----------



## aggiezach

I think thats perfectly alright! The whole point of the contact sheet was to see how you setup your shots and which one you picked out of a series of shots right??

Zach


----------



## oriecat

I agree.  I think either a 35mm or 120 contact sheet would be good.  120 could even be better since you can see the pics clearer


----------



## ksmattfish

Yeah, that's fine.  Actually, you could send a mix of 35mm or 120 contact sheets if you want.  Your contact sheets don't have to all be the same, or they could all be the same, whatever you want to do.


----------



## sillyphaunt

Uh.. I'm a newbie to film/darkroom... But I'd Love to participate if I can. is it still open?


----------



## ksmattfish

Sure.  Try to be ready by the end of February.

1. Orie
2. Terri
3. Artemis
4. Aggiezach
5. Havoc
6. KSmattfish
7. qweasdzyc
8. tr0gd0o0r
9. Sillyphaunt
10. ???
__________


----------



## oriecat

Can we get this sticky-ed please?

Also I was wondering if perhaps everyone could reaffirm their participation.  Some people haven't been seen in these parts forever.  It would be good to have a final count so we can start printing.


----------



## ksmattfish

Yeah, let's get a roll call, and seal this deal so we know what we need to have done to send.  We have about a month until it's time to ship.  How about 1 week from today 1/24 we close the admissions to this print exchange?

I'm still in.


----------



## oriecat

Good deal, Matt.  Me too, naturally, that's why I asked. 

And thanks for the sticky, whoever did that!


----------



## Alison

You're welcome


----------



## havoc

I'm ready to do dis...


----------



## terri

I'm in!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

still in, got the contact sheets ready and waiting


----------



## aggiezach

I'm definitely still in! And I agree, we should close it all in a week to lock it down!

Zach


----------



## santino

I'm in (if it's not already over). Do you think I will have no probs sending them to matt from Austria? if not, I'm def. in


----------



## ksmattfish

santino said:
			
		

> I'm in (if it's not already over). Do you think I will have no probs sending them to matt from Austria? if not, I'm def. in



Shouldn't be a problem.  We'll be mailing stuff out at the end of Feb.


----------



## sillyphaunt

I'm still in, I'm excited.. As long as no one minds getting a print from me, they're sure not going to be up to par with any of yours. :|


----------



## santino

ok, I'm def. in! 
can't wait


----------



## oriecat

Cool, nice to have you join us, Santino!  

No worries, kylie!!


----------



## aggiezach

YAY! I'm getting more and more excited with every package that arrives at my doorstep! My DR is almost back up and running! Man I've been in the light too long!

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish

Okay, here's the updated list of participants.

1. Orie
2. Terri
3. Aggiezach
4. Havoc
5. KSmattfish
6. tr0gd0o0r
7. Sillyphaunt
8. Santino

I haven't seen qweasdzyc around in a while.  I'll PM Artemis and see if he's still interested.


----------



## terri

oooo, the pressure!!   It's February now - I gotta get my butt in the darkroom this weekend.   

We just finished putting up our lights with *all new* filters....it looks so fab in there.        I'd kill for running water in there, but hey - the six-dollar rubbermaid storage bin makes a great holding bath for my prints.    :mrgreen:


----------



## ksmattfish

Well, no word back from Artemis, so I'm calling this deal done!

Here's the list of participants...

1. Orie
2. Terri
3. Aggiezach
4. Havoc
5. KSmattfish
6. tr0gd0o0r
7. Sillyphaunt
8. Santino

So everyone needs to have 7 prints each of 2 different prints (14 total), and 7 contact sheets (they don't have to be the same) ready by the end of February.


----------



## santino

yay! great 
one question, what print dimensions?


----------



## oriecat

Fabulous.  It's good to have a project. 8)


----------



## aggiezach

santino said:
			
		

> yay! great
> one question, what print dimensions?



Well the largest I can print would be 8x10, so thats what you all will be getting from !! 

Word yo!

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish

Prints can be any size.


----------



## terri

I had so much fun on Saturday, trying to familiarize myself with the D5.   :heart:   I am smitten with that thing.   I love old, manual-type equipment that works so solidly, built to last.   I'm so happy to be doing this project and have an excuse to stand there and crank out prints!!     

I got my first 7 done....I'm slow and stupid at set-up, so by the time I was happy with an exposure and got going, only 5 prints really turned out like I wanted...I think my chemistry got exhausted because my last 2 are kinda light.    :scratch:   Does Dektol at 1:1 fizzle out after about a dozen prints?  They're still usable, but it surprised me.


----------



## ksmattfish

terri said:
			
		

> Does Dektol at 1:1 fizzle out after about a dozen prints?  They're still usable, but it surprised me.



Depends on how much Dektol.  Kodak says Dektol mixed 1:2 will do 32 8x10s per liter or 120 8x10s per gallon.


----------



## terri

mmmm, I had about 1.5 qts 1:1 in that tray...the only variable I can think of is *maybe* the water temp changed over a couple hours time....I can't say for sure I didn't start out with warmer tap water.   arrgh, I should have paid attention.   Could a cooler temp have made a difference?  I KNOW I didn't change the time or agitation, that's the only variable I'm not certain about.


----------



## luis.martins

terri said:
			
		

> the only variable I can think of is *maybe* the water temp changed over a couple hours time... Could a cooler temp have made a difference?  I KNOW I didn't change the time or agitation, that's the only variable I'm not certain about.



Hi Terri, temperature is an important factor, and even if you manage to keep it constante over time, the developer gets exausted over time, so you shouldn't be printing with the same time throughout your session.

The method I use is to develop my print 6 times the time it takes for the first image to show on the paper. Example: If you see the faint image on the paper 10 seconds after you put it in the developer, your development time should be 60 seconds. This is what I get with Dektol 1:2 with RC paper.

With FB paper I usualy get 2 minutes dev time when the developer is fresh and 2.5 to 3 by the end of my session. (12x16" prints... ;-))

You should also run another test, take the time your print takes to show the first image, expose a few strips of paper with a grey scale and process for 3, 4, 5, to 8 or more times your base time.

You will then compare them side by side, looking for maximum black buy paying attention to the whites as well, you don't want to overdevelop and get chemical fogging.

This test will tell you your multiplication factor (6 in my case), the tolerance (ou may be good from 5 to 7, 5 gets you full development and 7 isn't causing fog yet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## luis.martins

Wish I had found this thread sooner, coun't me in for the next exchange.


----------



## terri

luis.martins said:
			
		

> Hi Terri, temperature is an important factor, and even if you manage to keep it constante over time, the developer gets exausted over time, so you shouldn't be printing with the same time throughout your session.
> 
> The method I use is to develop my print 6 times the time it takes for the first image to show on the paper. Example: If you see the faint image on the paper 10 seconds after you put it in the developer, your development time should be 60 seconds. This is what I get with Dektol 1:2 with RC paper.
> 
> With FB paper I usualy get 2 minutes dev time when the developer is fresh and 2.5 to 3 by the end of my session. (12x16" prints... ;-))
> 
> You should also run another test, take the time your print takes to show the first image, expose a few strips of paper with a grey scale and process for 3, 4, 5, to 8 or more times your base time.
> 
> You will then compare them side by side, looking for maximum black buy paying attention to the whites as well, you don't want to overdevelop and get chemical fogging.
> 
> This test will tell you your multiplication factor (6 in my case), the tolerance (ou may be good from 5 to 7, 5 gets you full development and 7 isn't causing fog yet.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you!   That will definitely be useful in helping me to gauge where I'm at.   I am hoping for another print session this weekend, and will keep these notes nearby!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

So is just watching the print until I think its finished not such a good idea?


----------



## sillyphaunt

I'm excited! 

Could we do Holga prints? I'm in love with that camera


----------



## aggiezach

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> I'm excited!
> 
> Could we do Holga prints? I'm in love with that camera



I'm getting excited too! Printed half (4) of the first photo I'm sending! Hope to get the other 3 done when I get home tonight! Now I've just gotta find another negative to print  for the second photo,(any requests?).

I'm sure any camera you wish to use would be fine with everyone! I personally like photos from Holgas! You never know what you're gonna get! 

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> I'm excited!
> 
> Could we do Holga prints? I'm in love with that camera



Absolutely!


----------



## ksmattfish

tr0gd0o0r said:
			
		

> So is just watching the print until I think its finished not such a good idea?



You should probably pick a standard development time to use, whether you follow the paper manfacturer's recommendation, or use a method like suggested by luis.martins.  Keeping the variables (development time, agitation, etc...) down gives you more control.  Also, it can be difficult to see everything under safelights.

I use 1 min for RC and 2 min for FB, although there are papers I change this for.


----------



## luis.martins

tr0gd0o0r said:
			
		

> So is just watching the print until I think its finished not such a good idea?



Like Matt just said, you won't get consistent results without a method that you can reproduce time after time.


----------



## ksmattfish

If you saw the other post, Sillyphaunt isn't going to be able to participate (maybe next time   ), so that makes the list

1. Orie
2. Terri
3. Aggiezach
4. Havoc
5. KSmattfish
6. tr0gd0o0r
7. Santino

KevinR and luis.martins have suggested they might be interested in participating.  It should be easy for one of them to take Sillyphaunt's position as we were already preparing for 8 people.  I don't know if folks would be prepared for 9 people or not?  It's okay with me.  Let's hear what you all think.  And Luis and Kevin let us know if you are interested in participating in this exchange.  Prints need to be in the mail by March 1, 2005.  I'll PM everyone my address when we know who's participating for sure.  

It's 2 prints and a contact sheet for each participant.  
With 7 people that means you'll send me 6 each of 2 different prints (12 total), and 6 contact sheets.
With 8 people it's 7 each of 2 different prints (14 total), and 7 contact sheets.
With 9 people it would be 8 each of 2 different prints (16 total), and 8 contact sheets.


----------



## luis.martins

I Matt, like I've already posted in the other thread, I don't think I'll be able to find time to participate. Better to be out of this print exchange than let everyone down.


----------



## KevinR

Hey Matt,
   I'm game. It shouldn't be a problem getting the prints done. Just PM me with the pertinent info.


----------



## oriecat

Welcome aboard, Kevin. 8)


----------



## ksmattfish

KevinR said:
			
		

> Hey Matt,
> I'm game. It shouldn't be a problem getting the prints done. Just PM me with the pertinent info.



Just check out the beginning ogf the thread, and I'll get my address to everyone pretty soon.

Since we are back to 8 people it's 7 each of 2 different prints (14 total), and 7 contact sheets.


----------



## sillyphaunt

Kevin, thank you for stepping in for me, that makes me feel much better.


----------



## KevinR

Its my pleasure. And hope everything goes good.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

I noticed earlier in the thread that Matt mentioned any size is possible,  just in case anyone is planning on going crazy and printing anything bigger than 8x10, could you let us know so Matt would have envelopes big enough to mail it with


----------



## oriecat

Good thought trog.  I am just using 8x10 paper for 6x9s so far, maybe a 7x7 depending on what 2nd neg I pick.


----------



## ksmattfish

tr0gd0o0r said:
			
		

> I noticed earlier in the thread that Matt mentioned any size is possible,  just in case anyone is planning on going crazy and printing anything bigger than 8x10, could you let us know so Matt would have envelopes big enough to mail it with



Don't worry about it.  I get all my shipping supplies at the place I ship from, so it's no big deal.  Besides, I'll probably be the one with the biggest prints


----------



## santino

my prints are ready 
just have to make the contact prints


----------



## aggiezach

I've got the first 7 ready to go! Just gotta finish the second batch and the contact sheets  So I guess I'm not really that close  Should be ready by thursday! 

Zach


----------



## KevinR

Okay, package has been sent. Matt, you should get it Wed. or Thurs. It has been shipped USPS Priority.


----------



## oriecat

My prints will be a day or two late going out. :|  I printed Saturday night and they didn't dry as quick as I thought they would.  I need to make more space between my screens.  So they are flattening now so hopefully I can get them out tomorrow.


----------



## terri

I just finished printing yesterday.... :blushing:  they need to dry and get flattened out.   I had dry-down trauma last week, and had to do a few too-dark ones over.  

As long as I get everything out to you by the end of this week, you won't kick me too hard, will ya Matt???   I'm sorry for the delay.


----------



## oriecat

Glad I'm not the only loser, terri


----------



## terri

oriecat said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not the only loser, terri


Here's the rest of the story....my prints dried down dark, and were just not sendable.   SO, after listening to me rant about the evils of dry-down and having to re-do them yesterday, my husband decided to torture me with them.   I don't think I'm ruining a surprise by confessing the print in question is the one of the bee ride at the fair (you'll see it soon).   He has a goofy grin and is flashing a peace sign.  When I got out of the shower this morning, there was a bee (dark, unusable) lying on top of my towel.   When I got into my car, there was another bee sitting in the driver's seat.    

That's only 2, so there are 5 more that are going to pop up and torment me with their darkness.    :mrgreen: 

See what I have to put up with??       Anyway, all is well now, but yeah, I AM a loser and the prints are late!!   :lmao:


----------



## ksmattfish

Don't worry about it.  I was counting on you guys being late, and I'm not quite ready either, although I should be done in the next day or so.  lol


----------



## aggiezach

My prints will be late as well... My classes have taken a bit more time than I would like these past few weeks. So mine will ship either friday or saturday! Sorry for the tardiness!

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish

terri said:
			
		

> ...torment me with their darkness.    :mrgreen:



Save them for sepia toning.


----------



## ksmattfish

The digital photogs are laughing at us    They're saying "Look at those film geeks.  They gave themselves 3 months, and they still aren't ready!"


----------



## terri

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Save them for sepia toning.


Or a bromoil.   :idea:   Now that might look freaky.


----------



## oriecat

Good thought!  Then you can say, thanks for saving these for me, honey, I've been looking for them so I can bromoil (or sepia, whatever...) them...


----------



## havoc

I am done. Requesting Matt's address. I will send you a PM Matt.


----------



## havoc

Of course I prolly should have checked my PM's first LOL, Matt is on the ball...


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

I will also be a few days tardy.  I don't get paid till friday and won't have the money for shipping before then.  Depending on how much it is.  What is it running for everyone else?


----------



## KevinR

My package was about $4 for priority mail. Thats from Detroit to somewhere in Kansas.


----------



## oriecat

Mailing today!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

> My package was about $4 for priority mail. Thats from Detroit to somewhere in Kansas.



Yeah i was afraid that the round trip would be more than the 6 dollars i have in the bank.  I will mail out on Monday (sorry to be so late)


----------



## ksmattfish

tr0gd0o0r said:
			
		

> (sorry to be so late)



No problem.  Kevin R's prints arrived today, and mine are ready to go.


----------



## terri

Mine are ready.   I've been flattening them for couple days.    

To the post office tomorrow I go!


----------



## oriecat

I'm getting excited! :mrgreen:


Mine mailed Wednesday, Priority Mail, so I think they should be there today.  I think PM is usually 2 day, right?


----------



## terri

Home from the post office.   Priority mail, should be there by Tuesday, I'm hoping.    

I'm excited too, Orie!   Now it's all on Matt.    :mrgreen:


----------



## ksmattfish

Orie's has arrived.


----------



## aggiezach

alrighty yo, mine will be going out on monday! Missed the post today! My bad! Can't wait to see everyone elses prints!

Zach


----------



## aggiezach

mailed out this morning. Again, sorry for the delay  

Should be to Kansas by Wednesday!

Zach


----------



## santino

expect my prints for thursday/friday 
sorry to be late, it's priority mail but you know... it's kinda far away.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

gave my prints to the post office yesterday.  Shoudl be there sometime soon.  Its normal mail tho ;(


----------



## ksmattfish

Terri's have arrived.


----------



## terri

:cheer:


----------



## oriecat

What's the status, Captain?


----------



## KevinR

Hey Matt,

Have we had splash down on the photos, or are we still waiting for some arrivals.

Just wondering..


----------



## terri

I shall join in the clamor!     :mrgreen:   Where do we stand, O Print Exchange Leader?


----------



## ksmattfish

Everyone's prints have arrived except Havoc's.


----------



## oriecat

It's always Havoc! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri

oriecat said:
			
		

> It's always Havoc! :mrgreen:


There's one in every crowd.....


----------



## ksmattfish

His last post is in this thread, and was made over 2 weeks ago.  It seems to imply that he'll be sending his stuff.  I hope he's alright.


----------



## terri

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> His last post is in this thread, and was made over 2 weeks ago.  It seems to imply that he'll be sending his stuff.  *I hope he's alright*.


You're so good.   :hug::    
I didn't know that was his last post.   You're right, he does say he's done and was looking for your address.   Something seems to have pulled him away.   We'll be patient.


----------



## oriecat

He always seems to disappear for periods of time.  Off levitating jedi sheep or something...


----------



## ksmattfish

Well, it's been 3 weeks since we last heard from him.  I'm going to assume he's not participating, and go ahead and get these prints sent.


----------



## terri

I think that's fair.   His last post here says he has prints ready and was getting your address from the pm you sent, so something fell off somewhere.    :scratch:   

In the meantime.....I'm excited!!    :cheer:


----------



## oriecat

Fab.  8)   Maybe we could auction off the remaining set of prints and buy us all a roll of film... to share. :mrgreen:


----------



## ksmattfish

Well, it just means everyone gets a complete set of prints, including their own prints.  Makes it easier for me to sort.  I'll get them in the mail on Thursday.


----------



## havoc

Hey I am sorrry guys I have had alot of real life crap come up and have not had reliable access to a computer. I will send them out priority on Friday if it is ok. If you send them out on Thursday I will understand though. I will try and check back Thursday afternoon to see whats up. Again i am sorry guys. I will chat again when i can.


----------



## ksmattfish

That's fine.  I can wait.  Glad you're back.

I need Havoc, Terri, Santino, and Orie to PM me their mailing addresses.


----------



## terri

You got it, Matt....

Glad to see you back, Havoc!   As you can see we've been wondering about you.   Chat when you can.     Looking forward to getting your images, too!


----------



## KevinR

Have we got the whole team assembled?


----------



## ksmattfish

I still don't have Havoc's prints.  April starts to get busy for me with portraits and weddings, so I'm sending out what I have on Friday.


----------



## KevinR

Sounds good to me.

Do you have a studio set up or do you travel with a suitcase studio?


Sorry, I guess if I would have looked at your site, I would have seen the portrait stuff. Looks like you try to use mostly natural light with some fill flash.


----------



## havoc

They should have arrived on Thursday. I hope they did. Again i am sorry you all are waitimg on me.


----------



## ferny

> Again i am sorry you all are waitimg on me.


 If you hadn't of vanished we wouldn't of had what I think is one of the funniest quotes on the forum. So don't be sorry. :mrgreen:


			
				oriecat said:
			
		

> He always seems to disappear for periods of time.  Off levitating jedi sheep or something...


----------



## ksmattfish

havoc said:
			
		

> They should have arrived on Thursday. I hope they did. Again i am sorry you all are waitimg on me.



Not here yet (Fri morning), but I'll wait...


----------



## havoc

OMG, i paid 20 dollars for 1 day, was promised it would arrive Thursday afternoon. Damn UPS store... And I left the tracking number at work so I can't check on it  Well I did put the tracking number in a private message to Matt, hopefully he got it.


----------



## ksmattfish

It finally arrived.  But now my car broke down last night, so i have to deal with that today.  I'll try to get everything in the mail early next week.


----------



## havoc

Damn, I am sorry man. I am going to go run and hide. If not for my incompetence they would have been in the mail long before now. I guess i will try hiding myself behind some levitated sheep or something


----------



## ksmattfish

No big deal.  I mean, I've already got to see everyone's photos.


----------



## terri

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> No big deal.  I mean, I've already got to see everyone's photos.


Brat.   :mrgreen:


----------



## KevinR

I'll take your car and you can have my hot water heater spewing about 6 inches of water through my basement. Thank god my photo stuff was up on shelves.

All around, it's been a sucky week.


----------



## oriecat

Havoc, go back and get a refund!  UPS red label is supposed to be money back guaranteed.

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles, Matt and Kevin.   I hope everything works out ok for you!


----------



## ksmattfish

Hey guys, sorry this is taking so long.  My car is still in the shop; hopefully I'll be able to get these in the mail on Mon or Tues.


----------



## terri

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Hey guys, sorry this is taking so long.  My car is still in the shop; hopefully I'll be able to get these in the mail on Mon or Tues.


I was on the verge of pm'ing you to see what was up.   :blushing:   Geez, sorry it's taking so long with the car; guess it did a number on itself when it decided to break down.   What a hassle for you this past week must have been!! :x    

Whenever you can get to it, no worries.


----------



## ksmattfish

Finally got my car back.  I'll get everything shipped on Monday.


----------



## KevinR

Good to hear the cars up and running......now get out there and take some pictures.


----------



## ksmattfish

KevinR said:
			
		

> Good to hear the cars up and running......now get out there and take some pictures.



It didn't stop me from taking pics (at least in town); I was just afraid to haul everyones' prints to the post office on my bike!


----------



## ksmattfish

Finally!!!  It's all in the mail!


----------



## KevinR

:cheer:  :cheer:  :cheer:  :cheer:


----------



## aggiezach

Got my package in the mail today! Great photos everyone! I can't wait to get them framed and hangin up 

Thanks again to everyone for participating! It was definitely worth the wait 

Zach


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

Got mine in the mail today also,  along with some great film.   And of course, I feel like my photos look like crap to everyone elses


----------



## terri

::thinks:: Texas, Louisiana.....surely Georgia can't be too hard to make today.    :mrgreen:   

Glad to hear they're looking so cool.   I'm excited!


----------



## oriecat

Oooh, there could be presents waiting at home. Yay!


----------



## KevinR

Very cool shots everybody.  :thumbup: I wish my darkroom would have been up and running when we did this. There are so many more shots that I would have rather used now.


----------



## santino

a big yay for our matt!!! :cheer:
but unfortunately I'm going to Poland for one week, that means I've got to wait a week to see all the great pics 
but hey, I'll come back home and then...


----------



## terri

They made it!     

Man....I must be the only dumbass who failed to sign her prints.    :blushing:  For some reason it just never occurred to me.   

Oh well....so for clarification's sake, it's the infrared bee shot and the carnival ride (real names: Bee Happy and Above the Fair).    :mrgreen:    

And thanks for the groovy (albeit out-of-date) film, Matt!   It's already back in the fridge.   :thumbup:   

Great work, everyone!   ::applauds::


----------



## havoc

I can't wait myself, but i think Orie and I are gonna have to wait till tomorrow to view the goods  For some reason East is easier for the Post Office then West LOL.


----------



## oriecat

Nope, I got mine today!

And Terri, I don't think you're the only one!  I was just coming here to say, hey great prints everyone, too bad I don't know who did half of them, because they aren't signed! 

I got two identical prints of a waterfall, is that right?  Did somebody misunderstand or do I need to swap prints with someone?


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

> too bad I don't know who did half of them, because they aren't signed!



sadly, i don't even remember which prints i sent into this thing its been so long


----------



## terri

> I got two identical prints of a waterfall, is that right? Did somebody misunderstand or do I need to swap prints with someone?


mmm, not me, I got one waterfall; no doubles of anything.


----------



## aggiezach

I think I signed the back of mine, but just in case...

I sent one of the Centruy Tree (the one with the bench) and one of the Cain Eagle Statue (which is where I proposed to Jess  )

Again, I just wanted to say GREAT photos everyone, I love this stuff!

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish

Who knows, I might have screwed up the packages.  I guess everyone should have at least 14 different prints not including their own.  Maybe we should post the pics we sent, and people can see if they are missing one.


----------



## KevinR

I'm pretty sure I put my name on the back, but.....

My two where the English setter with the girl in the background and the close up shot of flowing water.


----------



## oriecat

I did these ones:


----------



## terri

You did sign the back, Kevin.   My husband loved the setter shot, btw.    :thumbup:   

I'll be glad to post mine, but I'm having all kinds of internet trauma today.   TPF was down for hours today and right now I can't bring up photobucket.    :x    I'll try again later.


----------



## KevinR

Thanks. It's a good thing he's got his looks, because he's not the brightest bulb in the bunch.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

I just rmemebered i did the trees with some falling down trees and the the keyboarder smoking (or tv on the merry go around, i dont remember i actually did)


----------



## KevinR

I actually had a question about the t.v. on the merry go round. Did you mean to print it backwards?    After looking at it for awhile, it hit me that panasonic was backwards. 


Also a Big Thank you to Matt for setting this up, getting the pictures out to us, and for his awsome shots he sent us. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## terri

Okay.   Here are mine:







And Above the Fair:







And I second that Thank You to Mr. Needham.   It was lots of fun!


----------



## KevinR

I'm glad you posted your pictures Terri. I wasn't sure what side was up on the ride shot. :scratch: 

I was curious who had the band shots on 6x6? I have a contact sheet but no picture from it. Not sure if I'm supposed to. There was also a contact sheet with shots of a wooden bridge and a stream under it. No pics from that either. 

Not worried, just curious.


----------



## ksmattfish

The band shots were one of my contact sheets.  I didn't send everyone the same contact sheets, I just grabbed a handful out of a drawer and spread them around.


----------



## ksmattfish

KevinR said:
			
		

> I'm glad you posted your pictures Terri. I wasn't sure what side was up on the ride shot. :scratch:



  Me neither.  I think I've been looking at it upsidedown.


----------



## terri

> I'm glad you posted your pictures Terri. I wasn't sure what side was up on the ride shot.


Really...?       That's kinda funny!  I guess it seems obvious to me because I took it.   Had my back to the ride and pointed up, waiting for the claw thing to swing out over me.   I guess I think it makes sense because everyone's legs (with the one fun exception) are naturally hanging down.   :scratch:    Glad to clarify it!

That image should come with a sound track; everyone was screaming bloody murder, regardless.


----------



## ksmattfish

The crazy rides they come up with these days I didn't know what way the legs were supposed to be going.  Your shot is from a weird angle, and sort of looks likes it's miles in the sky when displayed properly.  I guess I just assumed with all the sky, and no land in sight, I was hoping for the sake of the riders, that you were shooting from below.  Did everyone survive?


----------



## oriecat

I got Widelux contact sheets :thumbsup: Thanks Matt!! 

Who did the 6x6 contact sheet with lots of woods and streams?


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

> Who did the 6x6 contact sheet with lots of woods and streams?



i think those may've been mine.  Are there also some shots of under a bridge?


----------



## terri

tr0gd0o0r said:
			
		

> i think those may've been mine.  Are there also some shots of under a bridge?


I think that's right, I got the same thing.   A few really nice woodsy scenes.   :thumbup:    Those are yours, Trog?



> The crazy rides they come up with these days I didn't know what way the legs were supposed to be going. Your shot is from a weird angle, and sort of looks likes it's miles in the sky when displayed properly. I guess I just assumed with all the sky, and no land in sight, I was hoping for the sake of the riders, that you were shooting from below. Did everyone survive?


   Yep!      It is a weird angle, granted.   I hope you like it.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

Yeah I think those are mine, i relooked through the contact sheets I got and none of hte others seemed to match that desription.  That was actually my first MF roll I shot.


----------



## ksmattfish

oriecat said:
			
		

> I got Widelux contact sheets



I knew that Orie had a Widelux, and Zach had a 6x6 folder, so I sent contact sheets from those sorts of cameras.  The rest of you got them at random.


----------



## santino

I think I signed my pics, mine were those with the Dachshund close-up and that  out of focus hand


----------



## havoc

The pics i have seen look awsome, but as of Monday afternoon i have yet to recieve them in the mail. Orie (in the same town) got her's last week, I am sad. Maybe they will turn up tomorrow.


----------



## KevinR

Man, hope you didn't piss off your mailguy about the photo's you originally sent.


----------



## havoc

LOL, naw, I snet those out of a UPS store. I don't know my "real" mailman LOL


----------



## ksmattfish

Havoc, didi you get my PM?  Better yet, did you get the prints yet?


----------



## oriecat

I'm still curious about my duplicate waterfalls.


----------



## havoc

Orie, i think the waterfalls are mine. If its too dark and ot of focus that is LOL.


----------

